# Awaited Update of 87gal



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Well well well its been a long time a coming since i've been on here....again lol.

So if anyone remembers I posted approximately 11 months ago of my latest tank an 87gal tank. Its been up and down due to my time restraints with work but I now have it settled.

It has approximated 2800ltr per hour on filtration a 3 bulb t5 light system and DIY Co2 system.

Below is a netlog of photos for you all to browse over of the stocking and setup.

Overview from the front:









You know when the boredom gets you on the floor taking pics:









Built myself a cave of rock :fish9: :


























































































































































Yes I realise this one is sideways but its the side view of the tank so its fitting ;-) also the top view of the Co2 bubbles :











The Co2  plants look spectacular the pics do them no justice at all











Anyways that's the latest on my tank. Feel free to comment on the tank/fish/setup or also if you have any questions about any of it please feel free to fire away

*c/p*


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Looks good!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It has been a while. Tank looks good. You've done a good job at keeping algae away it appears.

When are you making the step up to pressurized CO2? I notice some of your stems got a little curl to them. CO2 would fix that, along with a bit of ferts.

Either way you appear to be doing a pretty good job.


----------



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice Looking Tank....Plants and fish look nice and healthy..Are you using CO2 for your plants..?
Thanks for sharing your pics.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

It's a 3 bottle homemade Co2 system I'm using and also started using fert as well.

Yeah jrman I know what you mean they have taken a small turn on the curl side. I forgot to replace the co2 mixes a week late so some of the greedier plants have curled but all replaced now so will hopefully see the improvement this week. Pressurised Co2 is far to expensive for me to look into where I am as I have considered but when the homemade is going it gives the same results and for a small fraction of the price


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Just an update from the other day. I now have a few new additions in the tank.

2 bristlenose catfish: a male and a female
and a male and female Pelvicachromis subocellatus also referred to as Ocellated Kribensis


















































Also chucked in a random picture, the plants have started to pick up with the replaced Co2


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Another update...after much consideration I decided to upgrade my Co2. I have bought the separate parts and gone for the put together pressurised Co2 over DIY. It worked out far cheaper than named premade kits






































Any recommendations on the location of the glass diffuser. I currently have it right under the inlet hose of the external filters so the small bubbles go through the canisters before releasing in the tank supposedly completely dissolved in the water???? Or would it be best for me to just place the diffuser away from the inlet pipe as after all its the job of the diffuser to dissolve the Co2 to a better size for water to dissolve...??????????


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The diffuser could be wherever you want.If it doesn't screw up your filter then that seems like a good plan.If you move the diffuser and the "micro bubbles" go to surface then you are losing that co2.
Do you have a drop checker to keep track of how much you are injecting?


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I have installed the drop checker today. Plus I only set up the pressurised system yesterday. Could not keep an eye on the DC today as I was working but will get to play and adjust if needed tomorrow as I have the day off so I can get the readings as accurate as I can 

As mentioned in other threads there is a lot of good and bad recommendations how to work and place setups on the internet. My main concern was the best location for the diffuser so I could reduce the waste of any co2


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would think having it go into the filter would be best application.If you don't see any micro bubbles comming from the filter then it is being absorbed into the water completely.very similiar to how reactors work.My co2 goes into a reactor(a tube basically) and is absorbed by the water then the water goes into tank.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

i was thinking of getting the JBL Taifun as it had good reviews especially around the absorption of Co2 but my thing against is the size and it not being the most easy on the eye


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I keep my reactors in my sump but I think they could be run inline with a canister filter outside the tank.I have 2 of these instas and they are pretty low price;
ISTA Max Mix CO2 Reactor Diffuser (L) 12&16mm - aquarium tank plants Atomizer | eBay
They seem to do a good job.
I wouldn't want the JBL if it had to be in the tank either.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I get paid next weekend so i may look into investing in one of them to use externally if not i'm gonna go have another look again at the taifun at my LFS as i'm not very happy with the ceramic diffuser to perform to optimum. And I know prolonged Co2 bubbles can shorten the life of canister propellers so would like to restrict doing that for to long.


----------

